

Mailelf - simple encrypted email for everyone - Xeoncross
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/davidpennington/mailelf-encrypted-email-for-everyone?ref=email

======
muxxa
> to your existing email accounts

This implies to me that it will work on top of my existing gmail/yahoo
accounts. I take it that's not the case?

> Mailelf is built to make running your own server easy

Elsewhere it says that you simply download and run the app from your computer.
How is that 'running a mail server'?

In order to back, I'd need a lot more detail to convince me that the project
author has a deep understanding of how the proposed system will work. A good
start would be to outline how email works now, and how Mailelf will differ
from e.g. Thunderbird setup with a PGP plugin.

Additionally, how the recipient is supposed to read the encrypted email isn't
addressed in the description.

~~~
Xeoncross
Mailelf will certainly work with your existing accounts. That is the primary
goal so that people don't have to change email or providers. We want normal
people to be able to easily use this application (which happens to have some
server features). We would like to ultimately provide MTA features. However,
if you know what you are doing you can already run exim or postfix as your own
MTA.

The initial Mailelf app will act as a MUA (client) and take care of handling
key exchanges and securing messages between other Mailelf users and existing
PGP setups (existing asymmetric cryptography).

Enigmail is a great way to get stated using PGP, but it is still too high of a
barrier for most people who want something more simple.

------
meatcider
How are you protecting against the likelihood that the US Government will
require you to install plaintext intercept capabilities into this (for
decryption keys, etc.)? (And also that they'll gag you from revealing this,
open source or not.)

~~~
MetaCosm
... how would they gag the release of this capability in an open source
product that I download and compile on my machine?

 _boggled_

~~~
meatcider
I hadn't realised you'd need to compile it from source. Oh, well, there goes
the accessibility.

~~~
Xeoncross
We will have a transparent build process to provide pre-compiled applications
for users that simply want to download the run the application.

Compiling from source is encouraged though. We will provide a video guide for
those that want to compile the project themselves.

------
maxk42
New rule: I'm not upvoting any kickstarter links from unknowns without a
working product.

~~~
Xeoncross
Well then, stop by
[https://github.com/Xeoncross](https://github.com/Xeoncross) and get to know
me and my many helpful libraries and frameworks. Hundreds of developers follow
my work. :)

